# GE Silicone II



## ruthiesea (Jun 26, 2006)

It seems that all of the GE Silicon II products come with a mold and mildew inhibitor called Bioseal. Does anyone know if this is harmful o the frogs. If it is, what can I use as a replacement?

Thansk


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

*Yucky Silicone II*

Silicone II should NOT be used when assembling your terrariums. It is VERY harmful. Use silicone I instead. They should be in the same aisle. Goodluck and post pics! ` Nicole


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Do a search for this, there have been numerous threads about this topic. Everyone on this board has their different opinions, but I have always used GE silicone two and have never had any problems with it.
Heres one: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... t=silicone 


Troy


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

ruthiesea said:


> It seems that all of the GE Silicon II products come with a mold and mildew inhibitor called Bioseal. Does anyone know if this is harmful o the frogs. If it is, what can I use as a replacement?
> 
> Thansk


A few prior Links:
bio-seal

what kind of brown silicone is safe 

Bio Seal, Great Stuff and Egg Crate! OH my! 

BLACk SILICONE II NOW HAS BIOSEAL 

Clyde


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

hopalong said:


> Silicone II should NOT be used when assembling your terrariums. It is VERY harmful.


What's wrong with silicone II? I have used it on vivs that are still up and running... and I know I'm not alone.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Ruthiesea - Take a peek at the links that Clyde posted...
I don't think that you would need to worry about the mildew inhibitor for a few reasons:
1) GE says it has been in there all along, many people have used it with no harm done.
2) People have used the GE II with bioseal for vivariums accidentally, and I don't think anyone has lost frogs due to it yet.
3) Bioseal is a mold inhibitor. Mold inhibitors target mold very specifically, and don't harm many other organisms.

I used to swear by GE silicone II... but recently I picked up a bad tube that never cured, so I had to tear the whole viv down and start over. After this happened, I used DAP 100% silicone rubber sealant and I am quite pleased with the results - it seems to stick better than the GE stuff.

Anyways... long story short, I would highly recommend that you use DAP 100% silicone rubber sealant. I got mine at Menards, look on the back and it should say "safe for food contact"

Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use GE silicone II Window and Door (with and without bioseal), and have not encountered any problems. PDFs, crested geckos, bearded dragons, and fish have been housed in these vivariums/terrariums/aquariums and other various "iums". Ive never had a problem.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Yucky Silicone II*



hopalong said:


> Silicone II should NOT be used when assembling your terrariums. It is VERY harmful. Use silicone I instead. They should be in the same aisle. Goodluck and post pics! ` Nicole


Since when?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Yucky Silicone II*



hopalong said:


> Silicone II should NOT be used when assembling your terrariums. It is VERY harmful. Use silicone I instead. They should be in the same aisle. Goodluck and post pics! ` Nicole


If you could back up that statement you would have everyone's complete attention. I'm interested to hear your reasoning. 



> I used to swear by GE silicone II... but recently I picked up a bad tube that never cured, so I had to tear the whole viv down and start over. After this happened, I used DAP 100% silicone rubber sealant and I am quite pleased with the results - it seems to stick better than the GE stuff.


Every brand of silicone will have a bad tube, that's the nature of any manufacturing process. Switching brands just because of it seems pretty silly to me. 

What gets me is the incredible emphasis that's put on silicone when it's very easy to create a beautiful tank without it.

I PMed Kyle to get this topic (with the threads r90s and Fishinfl321 mentioned) added to the sticky that's in this forum.


----------



## ruthiesea (Jun 26, 2006)

I really appreciate the responses, but we don't seem to have a consunsus. :?: The bad news is that, according to the company websites, DAP(silicone sealant), Silicone I, and Silicone II all have mildew inhibitors.:? To quote Charley Brown, "AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There never has been a consensus. Even before the bioseal thing, there have always been split opnions on silicone. Alot of it is personal preference as opposed to actual evidence of any sort if you ask me. I like Silicone I personally, other's like Silicone II, other's like DAP, some won't use any band of silicone except ones that are made specifically for aquariums, and others yet don't use any. IMO, you're pretty much left to form your own opnion and join the ranks of one of the above catagories.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

I use mold inhibitors in my FF media.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Yucky Silicone II*



defaced said:


> Every brand of silicone will have a bad tube, that's the nature of any manufacturing process. Switching brands just because of it seems pretty silly to me.


I didn't switch just because of that, there were a few things that led up to the switch.



> The bad news is that, according to the company websites, DAP(silicone sealant), Silicone I, and Silicone II all have mildew inhibitors.


DAP 100% silicone that is food safe doesn't have any mold inhibitors. But as I was saying before, it probably wouldn't make a difference. Mold inhibitors are like antibiotics, but for mold - they pretty much only inhibit the mold.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've used GE silicone II Window and Door, with and without bioseal, and haven't had any problems either.

GE I is also an option.


----------

